# 1/4 Scale Shovelhead V Twin



## Draw-Tech (Sep 1, 2013)

Started to design a 1/4 scale  Harley Knucklehead V-Twin, hard to find any info as far as dimensioned drawings. Going from pictures, and measurements from a real one. Getting ready to start the machining of my V12 also.

Draw-Tech


----------



## kadora (Sep 2, 2013)

Keep us posted  V twins are my favorite


----------



## John Rus (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't believe I missed this. Another great engine, can't wait till it runs and at your pace of designing I might not have to wait to long!

Cheers,
John.


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 14, 2013)

Cool!  I'm anxious about seeing this completed.

It's looking like a Hoglet with a Rupnow flycrankwheelshaft.


----------



## Draw-Tech (Sep 15, 2013)

Started a Shovelhead, everyone said Knucklehead so here I go. 1 1/16" Bore, 1.1/4" Stroke.
Draw-Tech


----------



## RichD (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice job,
I haven't read too much here recently, so I have to ask...what program are you using for these plans? Looks good!
RichD


----------



## Draw-Tech (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Rich
Thanks
I use Inventor Pro, for about ten years.
Jack
Draw-Tech


----------



## Krutch (Sep 25, 2013)

Just watched a model panhead running a few days ago. Will have to see if I can find the link and post it here. I know it has been done and the resulting engine sounds just like the original "potato-potato-potato". Hope you continue and are successful.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Draw tech i'm an old biker and rode nothing but old knuckleheads i'm just happy to see someone who has reproduced in 1/4 scale harley knucklehead. i've only been into machine cnc work for 4 or 5 years and to see this  type of work it intriges me


----------

